# [Tablette]Supprimer l'éco du clavier sur la console

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

J'ai une tablette brickée que j'ai passée sous Linux et qui me sert de dashboard pour ma domotique en utilisant DirectFB.

Malheureusement, l'écran tactile n'est pas supporté par Linux et impossible d'obtenir les infos du fabriquant du chip.

Heureusement, elle dispose de 3 boutons physiques ... sauf que dans je clique dessus, ca m'affiche des codes de controle sur la console ce qui corrompe l'affichage de mon appli comme on peut le voir en bas de l'image :

http://nsa38.casimages.com/img/2017/04/23/170423095936270889.png

Ai-je un moyen de supprimer ces affichages ?

Merci

Laurent

----------

## destroyedlolo

J'ai trouvé un contournement en désactivant la ligne c1 du /etc/inittab.

Mais il y a sans doute mieux sans supprimer cette console.

----------

